# Sequential Manual Gearbox



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Anybody hear about having a Sequential Manual Gearbox fabricated in their Nissan or using a IPT electronic shift kit with their S13/14 Auto Tranny?


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

http://www.takakaira.com/asp/template.asp?cat=2&id=663


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have been looking at the Ikeya shifters for a while but they are too expensive. 

I haven't heard of anyone modifying a tranny to be sequential otherwise.

You can try to buy one from HKS, Greddy, or Quaife.

But I think they're about $16k.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

sequential shifters are way too much. i saw an HKS one for $12,000.


----------

